# Any suggestions on how to do this? Temporary paint treatment of some sort??



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I have white painted hollow core doors that I have attached a foam board faux window to with a patient looking out the opening....I want to age the door...but want to be able to wash off whatever I put on the door to age it without using paint and having to re-paint the door white again....Anyone ever try this? I wonder if coffee or tea would give it an aged look, and then wash off with soap and water without staining...anyone have any suggestions? 

Washable temporary paint treatment of some sort?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

,,,wondering if shoe polish would work???


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would be scared to death to put anything like that on a white door 

could you possibly cover the door with saran wrap and then try to age it? or cover with brown paper? Aluminum foil and age it? 

sorry, that's all I got...


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe washable acrylic paint? If the door is coated with a nice sturdy high-gloss paint, cheap acrylic should wash off with soap and water. Might take a little elbow grease to get it out of all the crevices.


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mix a combination of Dawn dishwashing liquid (red works best), crushed charcoal briquettes ( bbq kind- I crush them with a mallet in a zip lock bag), and a little water . Just play around with the measurements, depends on how dark you want to go. Test a very small area on the door and let it dry. Should come off easily with warm water, but it will depend on the finish you have on the door. I have wooden white kitchen cabinets and will be doing all my cabinets like this for my party this year. I tested it already, so I know it will come off easily later on with water. I need to have a Dracula's castle kitchen this year - lol. Good luck!


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

I've used crushed up chalk powder to temporarily age things before...although it wasn't a white door, it was some white kitchen cabinets. I don't know if it would be enough for you or how it would work, but you could look for brown/dark chalk, crush up a little, and test a spot. If it's just dusted on to make the doors look dirty/dingy it should wipe off with a warm soapy washcloth.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all...I will be giving these a try!


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Zoemorgan2 said:


> Mix a combination of Dawn dishwashing liquid (red works best), crushed charcoal briquettes ( bbq kind- I crush them with a mallet in a zip lock bag), and a little water . Just play around with the measurements, depends on how dark you want to go. Test a very small area on the door and let it dry. Should come off easily with warm water, but it will depend on the finish you have on the door. I have wooden white kitchen cabinets and will be doing all my cabinets like this for my party this year. I tested it already, so I know it will come off easily later on with water. I need to have a Dracula's castle kitchen this year - lol. Good luck!


Zoemorgan2 - Sounds interesting. Can you post a picture?


----------



## chodorowski (Oct 6, 2014)

I would cover door in brown packaging paper that you can get in rolls from the dollar store. Then you could paint/color that whatever colors or finish you want. Maybe lay out, paint, then hang on door?


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Family Haunter said:


> Zoemorgan2 - Sounds interesting. Can you post a picture?


Sorry Family Haunter, I am really bad at getting pics on here. Sooo busy right now, but I will try after my party on the 18th. Happy Halloweening!


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Family Haunter said:


> Zoemorgan2 - Sounds interesting. Can you post a picture?











Here's the pic...Changed my mind and substituted coffe grounds for the crushed charcoal- I like it much better


----------

